# Now THAT was some EPIC ****, man. Suckit Strava.



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.strava.com/activities/219701880


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Rokh Hard said:


> *Bike Ride Profile | Now THAT was some EPIC shit, man. Suckit Strava. near La Cañada Flintridge | Times and Records | Strava*


Kudos to you sir! Stout ride.


----------



## leathernek (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow dude. That must have been brutal. My [email protected] would have fallen off within the first 25 miles.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

leathernek said:


> Wow dude. That must have been brutal. My [email protected] would have fallen off within the first 25 miles.



see that little orange bag under my saddle? thats where the balls go....remove but carry with.


----------

